# Trail cam bait for bears



## Wood Smoke (Jan 21, 2012)

I just got a new trail cam to set out on a piece of family property in N. GA just for fun, and want to/hope to get a few pics of a bear. No hunting on the property is allowed, and that's o-k because it's a family retreat type place.  I'm mindful of not wanting to create a permanent "feed the bears" spot and don't want to habituate any to thinking this is a permanent local food source.  A few bears have been seen on the property in the past.  I'll put out some corn to attract the usual deer, raccoon, & turkey suspects, etc. but want to know if there is anything a bear might like better.  What do you suggest?  I also don't want to have any conflicts with state wildlife and game laws, so if you think doing this is a conflict then offer up your opinions.  

I figured I'd ask the bear hunters before I checked with the trail cam thread folks!  Thanks!


----------



## brandonsc (Jan 21, 2012)

it is illegal to bait for bears in ga but as you said you put corn out for the deer turkey and coons  so if you get pics of bears thats fine bc you did not put the corn out for the bears


----------



## j_seph (Jan 23, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> it is illegal to bait for bears in ga but as you said you put corn out for the deer turkey and coons so if you get pics of bears thats fine bc you did not put the corn out for the bears


 If bear shows up you also must remove bait by law!
770-535-5700


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 23, 2012)

If you want to see bears get you some honey bee hives there legal and the bears love them my uncles get raided about every week or so.


----------



## WELLS8230 (Jan 24, 2012)

You can catch more bears with honey than vinegar


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 24, 2012)

this will sound crazy but a friend of mine who lives in north GA says wildberry cool-aid put on pineapple rinds is the #1 attractant ???,,i dont think he has ever killed but 1 bear but he has them in his yard all the time !!!


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Jan 25, 2012)

I have no personal experience with baiting or trying to attract bears to a certain area but I did a spot in the N GA Mtns that
had 3 Sardine tins with several nail holes in them that were suspended about 6 ft obove the ground from overhead limbs....
I "guess" the juice drips out, and the sardine scent goes downwind until the fish rots in the tin !!!!


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jan 25, 2012)

brandonsc said:


> it is illegal to bait for bears in ga but as you said you put corn out for the deer turkey and coons  so if you get pics of bears thats fine bc you did not put the corn out for the bears





j_seph said:


> If bear shows up you also must remove bait by law!
> 770-535-5700



Thanks for the input. Ive seen state regulations excerpts posted elsewhere on the forum and they reference baiting and hunting.  Remember, absolutely no hunting activity on the property.  However, again I'm mindful of being within the law and won't intentionally go against it.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2012)

Wood Smoke said:


> Thanks for the input. Ive seen state regulations excerpts posted elsewhere on the forum and they reference baiting and hunting. Remember, absolutely no hunting activity on the property. However, again I'm mindful of being within the law and won't intentionally go against it.


 Please call the number I listed, it is the DNR in Hall county.

§ 27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait


(a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.

(b) Any person violating the provisions of this Code section is guilty of a misdemeanor of a high and aggravated nature and, upon conviction, may be punished by a fine of not less than $500.00 and not to exceed $5,000.00 or by confinement for a term not to exceed 12 months, or both.[/quote]

Just talked with the DNR about this and was told

(a) *It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area *or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
This is basically 3 laws in one sentence, the key word here is *OR*


----------



## Wood Smoke (Jan 25, 2012)

Jseph, 
You got any trail cam pics of a bear?


----------



## j_seph (Jan 25, 2012)

Wood Smoke said:


> Jseph,
> You got any trail cam pics of a bear?


 I do but they ain't legal ones That is how I found out about the law!


----------



## bfriendly (Jan 27, 2012)

Cool pictures!!


----------



## 308 (Feb 4, 2012)

*lots and lots of bear photos and video...*

We enjoy getting bears on trail cameras... and they're actually easier to get on camera than anything else... They'll also tear up your gear... 

Message me, and I'll let you know what I do...


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Feb 5, 2012)

j_seph said:


> § 27-3-27. Unlawful use of bear bait
> 
> 
> (a) It is unlawful to use any type of bait to concentrate the bear population in any area or to lure them to any location which gives or might give a hunter an unnatural advantage when hunting bear.
> ...



Am I missing something? The OP stated at least 2 times that no hunting is allowed on the property and that all he wants to do is take pictures of the bears. The law that you have listed only references baiting directed at hunters. I'm not saying that your not right but if he was charged in reference to that particular law and he was not hunting, i think he would be found not guilty.


----------



## BlackKnight755 (Feb 5, 2012)

... I just read the law again and I see what you are talking about j_seph. I was wondering what you were talking about when you said 3 laws in one sentence. If you read the sentence as three seperate sentences, it reads one way, but it is not written that way. It may be interpreted that way by the DNR in your area, and they may arrest or ticket someone based on their interpretation  but I still think that if it were taken to court the law would be considered in its entirety, not just part of it.


----------



## MudDucker (Feb 6, 2012)

If you are an owner of the property and you put out bait that attracts bears, but with no hunting or intent to hunt, I think the DNR would have a hard time making a case against you under this law.  Now if you do this on public land, even if your purpose is not to hunt the bears, I think you have violated the laws.  With private land, a hunter would have to trespass to gain access to the concentrated bears.


----------



## bany (Feb 15, 2012)

You can feed bears. They eat baby diaper contents and just about every other thing under the sun. It is very STUPID to feed bears though and it is very much frowned upon. If you want pictures, they eat grains and berries and acorns in their native environment. If bears are around they will find the food!


----------

